
When will we be able to vote online? - forrestbrazeal
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/when-will-we-be-able-to-vote-online/
======
jakeogh
Hopefully never:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3_0x6oaDmI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3_0x6oaDmI)

